# Operation Chromite movie trailer



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2016)

This is a South Korean film about the start of the Korean war and stars Liam Nielson as MacArthur.

Liam Neeson As Douglas MacArthur In Epic Korean War Film 'Operation Chromite' (Trailer)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2016)

So this movie came out already? Looks like I need to see it!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2016)

Not sure Vick as it's a South Korean film. I don't know if it's even showing in the US.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2016)

Could be interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks interesting.


----------

